# AA Korean?



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

An online vendor we are considering purchasing of Rhinestone transfers from uses AA Korean rhinestones.

Are these any good?

Better yet, is there someplace I can look that grades the various types and brands of rhinestones as to quality and the strength of the adhesive on them?


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

I like Korean stones. If you mention the site here maybe someone has purchased from them and can share their experience.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

tla1217 said:


> I like Korean stones. If you mention the site here maybe someone has purchased from them and can share their experience.


Here it is: http://www.customrhinestoneshirt.com/faq.html


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I too like Korean, and Machines cut stones and boy do they sparkle..
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

and if you are hesitant,, make sure and ask if they sample out, or just order,, one gross, to see the quality..
MMM


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have not used this person but I recognize many of those designs from a supplier out of China. I have sourced a few myself.( I have about 8 of the exact same designs) They are good transfers but just so you no they are Korean out of China besides the AA gives it away.

Tari


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Always request a sample, you don't want to be left with unsaleable products!


----------

